# SmithClub Parts



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone installed any SmithClub parts for the chevy cruze yet? 
They have a nice selection of headlights and taillights but I just want to make sure they fit before i buy them!

Thanks guys/gals


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

yes i would love to know about the taillights for sure


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

dindin said:


> yes i would love to know about the taillights for sure


Are you referring to these, or the other style?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

No not those ones, There nice and all but i saw a pair that i like a bit more Ill post pics tommorow 




Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Are you referring to these, or the other style?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where did you order those tails from? Ebay or another site?


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

Smithclub Chevy Cruze Tail Light lamps Black | eBay

these will be my income tax purchase


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like those right there!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

dindin said:


> Smithclub Chevy Cruze Tail Light lamps Black | eBay
> 
> these will be my income tax purchase


Wow, those would look great on my black eco!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Where did you order those tails from? Ebay or another site?


 koreaauto (ebay)



dindin said:


> Smithclub Chevy Cruze Tail Light lamps Black | eBay
> 
> these will be my income tax purchase


I agree with everyone.. those are pretty **** sharp!


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Those look so sick but I'm still always worried about purchasing from anywhere but locations here in the U.S. I've jut had bad experiences with foreign country aftermarket products.

I'm hoping to see some smoked taillights soon though!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are really nice!! Someone buy them and let me know if they fit please lol


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Does SmithClub have a website? I cant find anything...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

those are the exact ones im interested in.......i think theyll look awesome on a taupe grey or black cruze


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm willing to bet they won't plug and play.....major re-wiring as well as finding new oem plugs


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> I'm willing to bet they won't plug and play.....major re-wiring as well as finding new oem plugs


^^ I'm with ya...when a U.S. version hits the market...I'm in


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> ^^ I'm with ya...when a U.S. version hits the market...I'm in


The ebay "Audi" style projectors fit, I have them


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> The ebay "Audi" style projectors fit, I have them


Have you posted pics of those yet? I'd like to see...


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

i tried asking a few european people about fitment and wiring and general response I got with the smithclub parts are the headlights are plug and play but the tails require some splicing. Hope that helps somewhat cause im buying the combo set (front/back) shortly


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> i tried asking a few european people about fitment and wiring and general response I got with the smithclub parts are the headlights are plug and play but the tails require some splicing. Hope that helps somewhat cause im buying the combo set (front/back) shortly


Thanks for the info  and please let me know how it goes.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Have you posted pics of those yet? I'd like to see...


I have not, but they are identical to your avatar(the cruze on right)


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> i tried asking a few european people about fitment and wiring and general response I got with the smithclub parts are the headlights are plug and play but the tails require some splicing. Hope that helps somewhat cause im buying the combo set (front/back) shortly


They are not plug and play for American Cruze's. I already went through that hassle.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> I have not, but they are identical to your avatar(the cruze on right)


Haha, I photoshopped that one!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well they look just like that!!! Dual halo's with the led strip on bottom and goes up the side.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

*?*



Kaimumma said:


> Those look so sick but I'm still always worried about purchasing from anywhere but locations here in the U.S. I've jut had bad experiences with foreign country aftermarket products.
> 
> I'm hoping to see some smoked taillights soon though!


 
:question:....most after market parts are made in other countries...not too many are made here...and plus..the cruze has been out in other countries for quite a while..just under different names..so the support for parts is much greater there...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully some american aftermarket companies start making pieces quickly.....

I really need some tails and heads ASAP! i dont like the stock housings..lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for all the help though everyone


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah i have those tail lights and the head lights that smith club offers. ^_^ there cool. but there are more tailights and headlight options that will eventually come to the US i'm sure. just be patient... there are these headlights that are OUT OF THIS WORLD. i'll post when i can. ^_^


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Kevin, where are you located? and which aftermarket tails/heads do you have?




kevin1214 said:


> yeah i have those tail lights and the head lights that smith club offers. ^_^ there cool. but there are more tailights and headlight options that will eventually come to the US i'm sure. just be patient... there are these headlights that are OUT OF THIS WORLD. i'll post when i can. ^_^


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Kevin, where are you located? and which aftermarket tails/heads do you have?


he's in korea i believe


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Shawn haha, 
Korea has all the good parts lol  
I cant find NOTHING here in North America


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Since a few of you already have them can you guys post pics? I'd like to see what it would look like with a black car


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Something like this:


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone having those headlights above?
if yes can the LED strip be used as DRLs? is it bright enough?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

perfect! thank you boats!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Don't thank me, I'm just your friendly neighborhood Photoshop Gangsta.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Something like this:


Awesome! Great photoshop. I love those wheels and that ride height. Did you Photoshop that too?


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yup. If you search 'photoshop' on the forum, it should be the first result. There's a whole thread of those things.


----------



## Dustyyy (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the set and don't know how to install both lights because they are not plug and play. How did you do it?


----------

